

Startup Quote: Michael Arrington, founder, TechCrunch - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2497463236

======
raychancc
Best startups generally come from somebody needing to scratch an itch.

\- Michael Arrington (@arrington)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2497463236>

